# Color (present day) video of a 109...



## Truk (Jan 12, 2006)

Apparently this was just uploaded yesterday, and is a video of the second flyable 109 in Germany. It sounds beautiful. Enjoy! 

Messerschmitt 109, Hahnweide, Germany


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 12, 2006)

Loads of good stuff on that site - was looking at it only last night and wondered about telling y'all about it - great minds think alike!

Maybe this vid is the one that has some dispute going on about it being ripped off the magnificient Manfred Posniersk....

I suggest everyone go there as there are some great clips. A lot of it is airliners tho.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Great vid. Great to see more of this great bird flying.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice video Truk, great to a 109 still flying.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jan 17, 2006)

Boy that bird just _sounds _ mean. I the squarish canopy gives it kind of a mean look too-  like angry eyes. Awesome vid!


----------



## Tjen il-vec (Jan 19, 2006)

Indeed great vid! There's something about shots taken by Manfred Poznanski. I don't have to think twice.. just download!


Luckely I've lived to see the 100% genuine G6 (Black Six) flying at Duxford before the emergencylanding wich caused it to be on static display ever since  

Superb aircraft!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 20, 2006)

i love the 109, i mean the engine sounds great, i can hear the whistle, the starting, and it's flying around. wonder if there still are other 109s, or even 190s that can still do that.

greatest video 3V3R!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

There are now several restored original 109s flying around. I believe they are working on a Bf-109G-2 and a Bf-109E-7 at the moment.

There is also the Flugwerk Company in Germany that is building Fw-190A and Bf-109s. They have different engiens but are basically the same thing as the orginal.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jan 29, 2006)

If anyone happens to be in michigan on august 5 6 you could possibly see one fly at thunder over michigan. I have last years show on DVD and was most impressed by the little fighter. They had it being chased by three very hungry thunderbolts. excellent show.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 31, 2006)

a 109 and a spit in a dogfight looks like a poor guy trying to rape a beautiful girl, who knows good martial arts XD


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

What the hell kind of comparison is that?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 6, 2006)

frankly, i dont know either


----------



## rafgol (Feb 18, 2006)

A fully restaurated Me 109

http://www.flightlevel350.com/viewer.php?id=3671


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2006)

Good video rafgol, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rafgol (Feb 19, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Good video rafgol, welcome to the forum.



Thanks Gnomey. Great site this is... Wowww


----------



## me262 (Feb 19, 2006)

...


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow! That rocked. Still you can see that REALLY narrow gear in action especially in the first vid as it did the shimmy sham sham down that grass field. Now I see why inexperienced pilots could ground loop the plane. Also, in the first vid, it could have been a field in France in '40. Its always great to see a non-allied plane take to the air. Again kickass.

:{)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

any italian planes flying around these days?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

I think theres an SM.79, possibly some MC.200's and G.50's and maybe a CR.42 but I really dont know, I havent looked...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

there cirtainly aren't any in Britain, i wouldn't say there's many, even static ones left........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

I know of lots of static ones but im not sure of the flyers.


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 28, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I think theres an SM.79, possibly some MC.200's and G.50's and maybe a CR.42 but I really dont know, I havent looked...



I have seen footage of airshows in Europe, but it has been a while now, of a MC 200 and a replica of a CR.42.

:{)


----------

